# ANybody make their own arrow wraps?



## QuakerBoy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just curious what you print them onto and where you get your materials.

How does the image hold up from an inkjet printer


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 3, 2008)

I like mine white , easier to see blood on em .....


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 3, 2008)

QuakerBoy said:


> Just curious what you print them onto and where you get your materials.
> 
> How does the image hold up from an inkjet printer



I use reflective tape from the automotive dept. at Wal-Mart. I dont attempt any printing on it so Who knows if that would work but the reflective tape looks good and best of all its no problem finding an arrow in the evening after dark. Costs about 2.00 for a 3' piece.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 3, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> I like mine white , easier to see blood on em .....



so that would be a no?


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 3, 2008)

QuakerBoy said:


> so that would be a no?



uhhhhhh , yep ......


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 3, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> I use reflective tape from the automotive dept. at Wal-Mart. I dont attempt any printing on it so Who knows if that would work but the reflective tape looks good and best of all its no problem finding an arrow in the evening after dark. Costs about 2.00 for a 3' piece.





I pretty much do the same thing with the relective tape. I put mine on between the nock and the back of the vane or feather.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 3, 2008)

QuakerBoy, It was the big rage several years ago to make your own wraps.
Some guys here got pretty good at it and made some awesome ones.
Most go to sign shops and ask or buy the vinyl scraps and then print them.
To be honest, there are people doing it commercially, and they do such a good job for cheap it is hardly worth messing with. They will do any custom design you can think of.
I use http://www.onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/index.
There are other good ones out there.


----------



## eagle-eye (May 23, 2009)

*The best Wraps I know of*

So far the best arrow wraps I have found are at Battle Drum Wraps. You can buy one already made that you like or you can design your own.. I'm having 2 designs made for me now..

http://www.battledrumwraps.com/

Checkout this one! http://www.battledrumwraps.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=994 

If anyone knows of a better wrap that I can design myself PM me.. 

eagle-eye


----------



## GusGus (May 23, 2009)

Couldnt have said it better myself frank. Onestinger makes great wraps and can put anything you want on them for the most part. But if you really want to make your own, 3M and Canon make self adhesive vinyl, never priced the 3M stuff but the Canon stuff is pretty pricey.


----------



## Duckhawk (May 23, 2009)

I go to the local graphic shop and they make mine! They are like $1.00ea. That's bout $5-6 bucks cheaper than the ones from the pro shop! I like all white!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (May 23, 2009)

I went to a sign shop and the owner gave me some scrap decal material which was perfect for my all white wraps.  I'm also debating  running a strip of reflective tape around it as well.  Wish I had gotten scrap reflective decal material........


----------

